# world war relics



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

I was digging with my friend, and...


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Step two.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Base for 4x MG17...


----------



## LC (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that is an odd find Lukas !


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks, but this is better: 5x Mannlicher 1895.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

My finds, before was the new one (from the internet).


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2012)

Great stuff Lukas, it's very cool to see stuff from your neck of the woods, it's a nice change of pace because we see alot of the same stuff from the USA here most of the time....Jim


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm affraid that people from this Forum will be angry, because I'm writing to often... My city was polish in a year 1109, later was lot of preussische soldiers around, later german army, now again is polish, so we have lot of stuff under the ground   This is my 'finding ' from last year - german bunker/shelter from 1934, almost intact inside. Sorry for off-topic. I can add more photos in some another topic.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

2.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

After two long days.


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2012)

No need to worry about people getting angry, your post and pictures have been GREAT so far, so please don't worry and keep up the great posts they are very enjoyable....Jim


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 24, 2012)

yes. please continue. very interesting


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> My finds, before was the new one (from the internet).


 
 Wow! most people find  coins this guy finds guns.[] Cool stuff


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> After two long days.


 

 Clean that thing up and you got yourself an instant bomb shelter,or it could be used to get away form your wife or girl friend on those tough days.   I wish I had one []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 24, 2012)

do you find any Roman coins in your area?


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

> do you find any Roman coins in your area?


 No, but I read in old books about city, that there was lot of treasures everywhere, even Roman coins near the river.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 24, 2012)

I love the pictures!  Your stories add variety to the forum.
 Let me know if you ever find any veterinary bottles you might like to sell.


----------



## madman (Nov 24, 2012)

wow! keep them pix coming!


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 24, 2012)

Lukas, we are here because we like to dig in the dirt or find stuff.  I am with the others, keep the pictures coming but don't get in trouble with the authorities!

 Scott


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 24, 2012)

> No, but I read in old books about city, that there was lot of treasures everywhere, even Roman coins near the river.


 
 the Romans often threw coins and other items into local rivers and lakes as offerings to the gods.
 Is it legal to use a metal detector in your area?


----------



## luckiest (Nov 24, 2012)

I too am interested in the laws about digging over there, are you just free to dig where you like?


----------



## NyDigger1 (Nov 24, 2012)

well im polish too, and have done the same thing, just never really written about it []

 Im a war collector too, but ive only done surface hunting, I need to get my detector over there next year and scout around the farmlands outside or warsaw where alot of tank battles went down.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

In a case of this bunker we had lot of documents, permissions... the first one was from the ground owner.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 24, 2012)

your posts are great lukas, we here are all history buffs.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Nov 24, 2012)

lukas what part of poland do you dig?

 I searched outside of warsaw and breslau


----------



## deenodean (Nov 24, 2012)

awesome post. very interesting. Where I live,  along the coast we have ' battery' look-outs ' built during WWII to watch for German u-boats. One is restored , the others are just left. There are no signs posted so I imagine it is ok to metal detect. I am sure that was done before. 
 Keep the pictures rolling.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

It's not my tank, but interesting news from Poland.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SHpgCGfrIc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sraI1bOmc4M


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 25, 2012)

Very interesting posts Luckas looking forward to more.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

Some photos from inside. You can see the water level on the walls and lot of german stuff. Also very heavy doors, everything is original. The wall with small window is from metal, almost 7600 kg. The doors near 500 kg.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

More photos.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

Also we care about another bunker.


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2012)

WOW, those are some great photos Lukas...


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 25, 2012)

[] Great pics Lukas!! and dont worry, this forum, unexpected discoveries is the correct place for this subject! I woud think digging into a ww2 bunker would be pretty unexpected, at least here in the U.S.  Besides if the mods dont like it they will move it to wherever they think is the best place here at ABN, in the meantime keep on diggin!!!  ALSO welcome to our site.........


----------



## idigjars (Nov 26, 2012)

Very interesting.   Thank you for taking the time to share pics and history with us.  Paul


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 26, 2012)

How did the german stuff get left in an old Polish hotel?
 Early german tourists maybe? []


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 26, 2012)

Great pics! please keep them coming!! Many of us salivate when we see pics and finds like this!


----------

